# Do TRT Doc's prescribe Proviron or is it a no no?



## noteven (Jul 16, 2014)

From what I have been reading, Proviron seems to be a good adjunct to testosterone replacement in terms of lowering water retention and preventing aromatization.  But I don't know if it can be legally prescribed.  Like to know before I ask my Doc.  I don't like looking like too dumb of an ass even though I am sometimes.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 16, 2014)

mine wont.... not sure if others will, just get some from an ugl?.... there are sources on other boards that carry it...


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 16, 2014)

Proviron is a legal drug, it is actually the brand name of Pharm Grade oral Mesterolone.
It used to be prescribed for male suffering from minor depression, but is now principaly prescribed for ED.
You could def have have a script for it but since it is a ED drug your Doc will probably prescribe you c or v instead. If you have a good relationship with him/her it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## noteven (Jul 16, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> Proviron is a legal drug, it is actually the brand name of Pharm Grade oral Mesterolone.
> It used to be prescribed for male suffering from minor depression, but is now principaly prescribed for ED.
> You could def have have a script for it but since it is a ED drug your Doc will probably prescribe you c or v instead. If you have a good relationship with him/her it doesn't hurt to ask.



Thanks, I will ask!  I just got through reading on T-Nation, someone posted, that it is not legal RX in the USA or Canada.  The Web, you gotta love it.  So much information and misinformation its mind boggling !


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 16, 2014)

noteven said:


> Thanks, I will ask!  I just got through reading on T-Nation, someone posted, that it is not legal RX in the USA or Canada.  The Web, you gotta love it.  So much information and misinformation its mind boggling !



OK, my bad then Noteven, it is still widely prescribed in Asia Pacific. You will find it in at every pharmacy not only in Thailand, but in the entire region.
To clarify what I wrote, I checked the leaflet and it is prescribed to treat andopause related issues: ED, low libido, fatigue, etc...
They don't even ask for a script for it here, and it's dirt cheap.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 16, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> OK, my bad then Noteven, it is still widely prescribed in Asia Pacific. You will find it in at every pharmacy not only in Thailand, but in the entire region.
> To clarify what I wrote, I checked the leaflet and it is prescribed to treat andopause related issues: ED, low libido, fatigue, etc...
> They don't even ask for a script for it here, and it's dirt cheap.



Damn lucky u are!!

And ill take some! Please and thank u!!


----------



## Get Some (Jul 16, 2014)

damn Eastern Europe, I've been saying it for years... you can go pick up Testoviron and Primobolan amps from your corner pharmacy for a couple bucks a piece without a script! Anyone down to take a 4 month "cycle" vacation??? lol


----------



## noteven (Jul 16, 2014)

J20 said:


> mine wont.... not sure if others will, just get some from an ugl?.... there are sources on other boards that carry it...



I would go UGL but don't know enough about it to keep from getting ripped off.  It has been said that a fool and his money part easily ... been there done that and try to avoid it.


----------

